# swapmeet find!  51 raliegh superbe



## redline1968 (Apr 7, 2009)

i cant beleive it!  this all original ( except the peddles) 1951 raliegh.   it has the rear dyno all the clips  wires and the light also the battery tube along with the original key, seat, paint and the crome even the tires are original!  its missing the pump.  all for 75.00!!!!  this baby rides like new.  the paint is oxidized and will buff out nice. only problem is the gold pinstripes will wear out with the polish. iam goimg to try to save them.

mark


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh mann.  That's a score!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 8, 2009)

ya it's cool score but some of the stripes might be a gone and the made in england decal  along with the raleigh decal.   the green paint is great.
how rare is the battery tube i've never seen one before.
mark


----------



## saxman (Apr 13, 2009)

I think it is pretty lucky the rear center fender mount is not even broken. Those things used to break like clockwork on my Raleigh, when I was a kid. I remember I finally cobbled one out of a piece of coathanger.


----------



## ColtSAA45 (Apr 15, 2009)

That is fantastic find! Im jealous!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 15, 2009)

ya its great bike im in the teardown and polishing up stage. most of the stripes were worn down and iam saving the rest.  this is a time capsule nothing is gone only the peddles and pump.  i do have a problem with the chaingaurd comming off. how the heck does it come off?  all the crome is in great shape and needs polish only.   its just too weird to see a 58 year old bike with all the componets in great original shape. will post the after cleaning pictures.

mark


----------



## ColtSAA45 (Apr 16, 2009)

Im looking foward to "after" photos!


----------



## crank (Apr 16, 2009)

*wow*

You killed! An absolutely stellar example. The reflectors on the pedals give them away as replacements but everything else is perfect. You should be able to wax out that finish without losing the pins. Show pics!


----------



## Doohickie (Apr 26, 2009)

On scale of 1 to 10, this find is about 3,264! :eek:


----------

